# I am having trouble finding a holster for my rare handgun



## svdspecialist (Oct 13, 2008)

I own a CZ model 52 semi-auto handgun. I have the old flap style holster, but i want a newer, tighter fitting holster. any advice on where to find one is helpful. Oh and i have tried ebay, and gunbroker......no luck


thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.midwayusa.com/ is a good place to start


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

svdspecialist said:


> I own a CZ model 52 semi-auto handgun. I have the old flap style holster, but i want a newer, tighter fitting holster. any advice on where to find one is helpful. Oh and i have tried ebay, and gunbroker......no luck
> thanks


Would it bother you to send the pistol off to a custom-holster maker, so he could build you one from scratch?
How far are you from an urban center where guns are commonly bought and sold? There might be a leather worker there, who could do the job.


----------



## brian dosdall (Oct 16, 2008)

*simply rugged*

Give Rob Leahey a call---Simply Rugged---is his company---great web-site---great holster maker--Wasilla ,Alaska---I have several


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was able to find a holster for an oddball gun by trying it in holsters made for a similarly sized model.

Or you could make your own. :smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.mernickleholsters.com/bm_field.html

These guys are great!


----------

